# Normal Weight Gain in Mini Kids



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Howdy! I've been weighing my little doeling consistently over the first two weeks of her life, and wondered if there was a certain normal weight gain schedule for miniature goat kids. I have a feeling she is doing just find weight-wise, but I'd love to have a reference in just case she (and/or other kids in the future) is not gaining enough weight. 

Hana weighed 5.2lbs at birth, and has been gaining weight very well. Today, at two weeks old, she weighs 10.2lbs. I think she might be a little on the big side, as a Nigerian Dwarf breeder friend of mine had kids the same time and they were quite a bit smaller.

Does anyone have a good general guideline for how much a kid should weigh at certain weeks old?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wondering the same thing :chin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Kids born here...Twins born at 3lbs each, weigh 6lbs at 1 week then gain an average of 1-2 lbs a week til weaned. Singles ...like the little guy here, was 4lbs at birth and weighed 7lbs at 1 week and 10lbs at 2 weeks.


On average, mine double their birth weight in a week and gain 1-2 lbs a week til 8 weeks.


----------

